
Philippine Pres: I’m Like Hitler, but I Want to Kill Millions of Drug Users - eth0up
https://foreignpolicy.com/2016/09/30/philippine-president-im-like-hitler-but-i-want-to-kill-millions-of-drug-users-duterte/
======
eth0up
It's an especially awkward concept, gunning down Dr John C Lilly[1], Dr
Feynman[2], Carl Sagan[3], and all the other great figures who responsibly
dabbled in drugs. Of course, killing _anyone_ for their personal decisions is
probably not a great idea.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Lilly](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Lilly)
2\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman#Personal_and_p...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman#Personal_and_political_life)
3\. [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/31/carl-sagan-
marijuan...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/31/carl-sagan-
marijuana_n_3367112.html)

~~~
a3n
The drugs and users don't matter to him. They're just a convenient group to
demonize. Bonus that they essentially have no voice. It could as easily have
been gamblers or some other more or less shady group. Or, say, Jews.

------
boznz
.. And after the drug users the homeless, then the homosexuals, then...

.. Why do we never learn?

~~~
a3n
On the contrary, leaders _always_ learn this lesson. It's Demagogue 101.

